# The Tragically Hip - Fully and Completely Tour 2015



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

The lights go out and Gordon Downie, dressed in all leather, with his band mates walk on stage and the crowd goes wild. There are not many bands that scream I am Canadian like The Tragically Hip. It didn't take long for DOwnie to get his feet moving and provocativly taking off his jacket for the crowd.


The Hip's popular 1992 album, Fully Completely, is filled with Canadian tales that strikes a chord with Canadian music fans of all ages. Fully sold more than one million albums in Canada alone and last night's performance reminded me, and I'm sure many others, of the plethora of hits that originated from it.


The Kingston, Ontario band played the album in its entirety and was well recieved by the patrons of rexall place. Hits like Wheat Kings had fans of all ages belting out the lyrics with Downie whilst holding up their lighters and cell phones to light the arena. Hits like Grace, Too, Courage, Looking For A Place To Happen and At The Hundredth Meridian had the crowd on their feet cheering and clouds of smoke rising from the stands. 


If that's not all, Downie's on-stage antics kept up through the evening and even between songs as guitarists would switch out instruments, which was often. Rob Baker, lead guitarist, had an impressive arsenal at his fingertips. opening the show with his strat, then switching out to his PRS and telecaster throughout the evening. Paul Langlois sported his trusty Les Paul most of the night opting for a telecaster for a couple tracks.


All in all, a great a experience to see these Canadian legends live. It was a real walk down memory lane for me hearing some gems from the early 90s.

PS. SOrry guys, no photos to one. the pit was absolutely packed so we were unable to get admittance.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

So I guess there was a heavy encore set if they played songs like Grace, Too?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> So I guess there was a heavy encore set if they played songs like Grace, Too?


yup.

I wish I had brought my pen and pad with me, as I cant remember the songs for the life of me.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed the show.

I had aspirations of going but have seen them more times than I can remember and chose to spend my "concert cash" on a few other shows instead.

Love Gord's antics, though...he's a classic.

EDIT: Check that...he's a beauty.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow. I'm envious. Two days before the show I could have bought Floor tickets - seventh row from the stage - but I couldn't find anyone to go with. Damn

Luckily, I've seen The Hip a bazillion times when they were first starting out. I think the last time I saw them was after the release of Up To Here - They were playing a bar I worked at. It was awesome!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> yup.
> 
> I wish I had brought my pen and pad with me, as I cant remember the songs for the life of me.


Grace, Too 
My Music at Work 
Escape Is at Hand for the Travellin' Man 
At Transformation 
New Orleans Is Sinking 
Fully Completely
Courage (for Hugh MacLennan) 
Looking for a Place to Happen 
At the Hundredth Meridian 
Pigeon Camera 
Lionized 
Locked in the Trunk of a Car 
We'll Go Too 
Fully Completely 
Fifty-Mission Cap 
Wheat Kings 
The Wherewithal 
Eldorado 
Encore:
In View 
Twist My Arm 
Scared 
Poets 
Blow at High Dough


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow. Now I'm a little homesick!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've never seen them live: I guess thats when they're at their best. That track Fully Completely is awesome. I've no idea what a Pigeon Camera is, but what a great track:

https://soundcloud.com/the-tragically-hip/pigeon-camera

I love the obscurity of Gord Downie lyrics: "And thats my Sister".


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds like fun...
They do entertain...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Saw them awhile back in a small arena. Had to take floor seats and stand up with the kids while others were lounging in their seats. Also take earplugs. Their very loud.


----------

